# Ministers: Did you baptize your own children? Why or why not?



## markkoller (Jun 27, 2008)

For the paedobaptist ministers, I was wondering what your experiences were. Probably a silly question but I am curious...


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, I baptized our third child. It was mostly a standard baptism, except for part where I ask the questions to the parents. When it came time for the father's response, I said something like, "As the father, I for my part answer "yes" to these questions." And then my wife responded normally. 

As to why or why not: I don't think it makes any difference who does the baptism. We're expecting our fourth and I think this time around we'll probably have my co-pastor do the baptism. Which will be kind of interesting because he also baptized me some 35 years ago.


----------



## JOwen (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, because I am their pastor.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 28, 2008)

I baptized my twins. Now that was a logistical challenge...


----------



## KMK (Jun 28, 2008)

JOwen said:


> Yes, because I am their pastor.


----------

